# Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

Es wird ja (ich fiind das gut) heftig diskutiert rund um die Veröffentlichung und die Abstimmung des LSFV-NDS:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250184
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250142

Herausragend dabei ist ja, dass der erste Landesverbandspräsident die gleichen Zweifel an der Fusion, wie sie von den real existierenden Verbänden aktuell geplant wird, äußert.

Die Angler schon lange haben und wir in der Red. schon seit über 2 Jahren thematisieren:


			
				Veröffentlichung LSFV-NS schrieb:
			
		

> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. *Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind.*
> 
> Die Aussage:
> Wir müssen zusammen kommen im Sinne der Angelfischerei, ist dem Aufwand und die Kosten begründend nicht gerecht.
> ...



Da kein anderer Verband oder Verbandsfunktionär sich dazu äußert oder gar selber Angler informiert oder fragt, scheint hier ein Dissens zwischen Herrn Klasing und dem LSFV-NDS und  dem Rest der Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre zu geben.

Daher hier mal eine Umfrage, was wohl die Einschätzung ist, die da am ehesten zutrifft....

Was denkt ihr also, trifft am ehesten zu bezüglich der Aussage von Herrn Klasing?


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

Mir fehlt der Positivgedanke:

Den anderen Verbänden/Funktionären kommt endlich die Erkenntnis, dass es so nicht weitergeht. Man setzt sich kurzfristig zusammen und beschließt, die 12er-Kommission wieder einzuberufen, damit diese ein vernünftiges und schlüssiges Konzept entwickelt, das öffentlich vorgestellt wird und zu dem die Landesverbände ihre jeweilige Basis befragen können, um es mehrheitlich abzusegnen, bevor auf Basis dieses Konzepts eine Fusion der Bundesverbände durchgezogen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

Ich kann ja nur vom Status quo ausgehen und den abfragen und nicht von Träumen..............

:q:q:q


----------



## basslawine (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

wie wärs mit nem weiteren Eintrag:

Sind in Deckung gegangen und warten, wie sich die Anderen verhalten!

mit den angebotenen Möglichkeiten tue ich mich sehr schwer, obwohl ich doch so gerne abstimme|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

Ist doch alles drin:
Davon, dass Herr Klasing recht hat.

Oder eben nicht.

Und dann halt wegen der Dummheit der andern, Bosheit der andern oder eben deren Machtgeilheit..

In  Deckung gehen und warten wäre Machtgeil, dann also am ehesten Punkt 4
:q:q:q


----------



## basslawine (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

Aah Jaa ?!
denn aber los!
und klick!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

:q
Gerne..
Wir sind ja kein Verband, wir erklären auch gerne was ausführlich vor einer Abstimmung...
:q


----------



## Sharpo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

Warum tritt die Initiative Pro DAFV nicht aus dem VDSF aus und  dem DAV bei?
Folgen somit LFV Bayern.

Der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe hat bis jetzt seine Mitglieder bzw. Vereinsvorstände nicht über diese Abstimmung des VDSF informiert.

Nich Nötig? Ist der Verband zu langsam? Oder gibt es einen neuen Stand zur Fusion der noch nicht durchgesickert ist?

OffTopic?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

Bayern tritt nur aus dem VDSF aus, nicht aber dem DAV bei, wie kommste denn darauf?


----------



## Sharpo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bayern tritt nur aus dem VDSF aus, nicht aber dem DAV bei, wie kommste denn darauf?



Da hast Du mich missverstanden.

Im Grunde stellte sich mir die Frage ob Westfalen u. Lippe etc. dem DAV beitreten würden.

Was will Bayern machen wenn diese Fusion nicht kommt?

Ja, OffTopic. 
Weiss net mehr wo was hinkommt.
20 Beiträge zum gleichen Thema...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

Immerhin 25% meinen ja, dass er eh nicht recht hat..

Cool....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

Immerhin glauben auch mehr an Dummheit oder Machtgeilheit, weniger an Bösartigkeit..
:g:g


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin 25% meinen ja, dass er eh nicht recht hat..
> 
> Cool....


 
Abseits vom Rummel, werde ich mal behaupten das ganze ist viel breiter angelegt.

Es geht nicht nur um die Meinung des Herrn Klasing.
Das ist die Homepage eines Landesverbandes.
Wenn dort etwas steht sind schon mal sehr viele Funktionäre mindestens ähnlicher Meinung.
Wäre es anders, wäre Er wohl nun nicht mehr Vorsitzender.

Ich kann mir nicht einmal vorstellen das ein Landesverband so etwas ohne Absprache mit weiteren Verbänden offen einstellt.
Ich denke da stehen viel mehr Verbände im Hintergrund zu den Aussagen.
Um aber zu zeigen wie es tickt, reicht es wenn einer ins Rampenlicht tritt und sagt: So mit uns nicht.

Das ist halt Politik.
Gut möglich das weder die eingestellten Dokumente noch die dargestellte Meinung wirklich die wahren Zustände und Gründe der Ablehnung wiederspiegeln.

Vieles ist denkbar, nur eins ist klar: Dem Schiff "Zusammenschluß" wurde ein Warnschuss vor dem Bug gesetzt.
Warum oder von Wem, ist überhaupt nicht klar.
Klasing ist lediglich bisher der Mann, der dem Kapitänen sagt: "So geht es zunächst hier nicht weiter."

Da kann ich leider nicht mitstimmen, eine solche Möglichkeit ist nicht gegeben.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

@Bernd2000:
Meinst Du, es gibt neben der Initiative Pro DAFV jetzt auch noch die "Initiative pro DAFV aber jetzt noch nicht, sondern erst wenn alles geklärt ist" ???? :m


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*

Viele Menschen = viele Gedankengänge.

Ich denke sind sind viel mehr Ziele und Wünsche mit im Spiel als es nur 2 Möglichkeiten wiedergeben.#c
Ein Fürsprecher kann z.B das wollen, weil er da zukünftig Vorteile erhofft, oder auch hoffen so die Verbände zu schädigen, wenn sie auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abstimmung zur Abstimmung der LSFV-NDS*



> oder auch hoffen so die Verbände zu schädigen


Könnt ich mit leben....


----------

